# 4 yr old seal colour point ragdoll



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name Lucy
breed Ragdoll
colour/pattern Seal Colourpoint
Age 4
Sex Female
neutered Yes
up to date with vaccinations Yes
Are they micro chipped No
any health problems No
Any behavioural problems No 
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying. none known
used to children yes Older children
if so what age 10+
how do they get on with other cats Fine is bossy
how do they get on with dogs= fine is very bossy
indoor or outdoor cat indoor with garden access under supervision
How many hours are they used to be left alone for 3 -4
Diet they are on: Royal canin sensible and whiskers with jelly
Litter used if they have a litter tray: yesterdays news
Where are you in UK? south Yorkshire
Reason for re homing? Can no longer keep as many cats

Lucy is seal colour point very feisty - rugby tackles your ankles... purry mischievous lady x

Lucy









Anyone interested in her will be home checked and expected to pay a donation to Animal lifeline uk

Please pm me if you are interested in her


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

PM'd you.:thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

pmd you back


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Really hope her owner accepts me! :thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Owner has decided to keep lucy


----------

